# I wish Suzuki keeps recording Bach's works



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

He is my favorite conductor for the vocal works, as well as my favorite Harpsichordist and Organ player for Bach. 
His last release was his new version of the St Matthew Passion.
I wish he continues recording the keyboard works, I'd love to hear his versions of the Harpsichord Concertos if he someday wish to perform them.


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Suzuki has practically built a career on performing and recording on ONE composer. His Bach is very good, and as someone who cut his teeth early on with recordings by the likes of Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Reiner, and Karajan; Suzuki helped win me over the HIP movement. His _St. John Passion_ is excellent. I do have one recording of Beethoven's 9th where Suzuki breaks from usually All-Bach menu, and it is also very good.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Coach G said:


> Suzuki has practically built a career on performing and recording on ONE composer. His Bach is very good, and as someone who cut his teeth early on with recordings by the likes of Bernstein, Ormandy, Szell, Reiner, and Karajan; Suzuki helped win me over the HIP movement. His _St. John Passion_ is excellent. I do have one recording of Beethoven's 9th where Suzuki breaks from usually All-Bach menu, and it is also very good.


I love his Beethoven 9th, he also released its Wagner piano arrangement.

His most recent St John Passion rendition from April is amazing:


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

aioriacont said:


> I love his Beethoven 9th, he also released its Wagner piano arrangement.


Right, with a hilarious album cover:


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

Suzuki is also an amazing organ player. I thouroughly enjoyed his Bach's organ works.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

UniversalTuringMachine said:


> Suzuki is also an amazing organ player. I thouroughly enjoyed his Bach's organ works.


I love this three volumes of Bach's Organ Works.

He also released the German Organ Mass in a very interesting set that combines each organ piece with their related chorales;


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m a big fan of Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan. His cantata recordings are the gold standard IMO for beautiful singing, sensible pacing, and devotional fervor. The world of Bach recordings is so much richer due to that cantata cycle - I find Rilling to be too stodgy, Herreweghe too detached, Gardiner dull, Koopman slick. Suzuki just sounds right! It definitely doesn’t hurt that BIS has provided them with sterling recorded sound. Bach is immensely popular in Japan - there have been claims that his music has converted people to Lutheranism - and that enthusiasm is tangible in these recordings. I do enjoy his organ playing as well - it is very “austere” but it dances very nicely and his recording of CU-III is fantastic for its inclusion of the original chorales sung by a choir so you know what Bach is basing his pieces on. He’s not that far from recording the complete works of Bach, and it would certainly be a huge landmark if he was able to get the Collegium to do the concerti and orchestral suites to round off the large-scale works.


----------



## aioriacont (Jul 23, 2018)

Allegro Con Brio said:


> I'm a big fan of Suzuki and his Bach Collegium Japan. His cantata recordings are the gold standard IMO for beautiful singing, sensible pacing, and devotional fervor. The world of Bach recordings is so much richer due to that cantata cycle - I find Rilling to be too stodgy, Herreweghe too detached, Gardiner dull, Koopman slick. Suzuki just sounds right! It definitely doesn't hurt that BIS has provided them with sterling recorded sound. Bach is immensely popular in Japan - there have been claims that his music has converted people to Lutheranism - and that enthusiasm is tangible in these recordings. I do enjoy his organ playing as well - it is very "austere" but it dances very nicely and his recording of CU-III is fantastic for its inclusion of the original chorales sung by a choir so you know what Bach is basing his pieces on. He's not that far from recording the complete works of Bach, and it would certainly be a huge landmark if he was able to get the Collegium to do the concerti and orchestral suites to round off the large-scale works.


Indeed, soon he will be able to complete it. Actually the Orchestral Suites were already done, and they are amazing. But I do hope that the Conceri will see the light of day too.
His son Masato Suzuki is also another great harpsichordist, and I see him continuing his father's mission from many years to come. 
We live in a great era for recordings, with a lot of options to listen to: HIP, non-HIP, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## PierreN (Aug 4, 2013)

aioriacont said:


> Actually the Orchestral Suites were already done, and they are amazing. But I do hope that the Conceri will see the light of day too.


The six Brandenburg are out also.


----------

